# Question about Ouachita boat



## The Outdoorsman (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, I came across a 14' Ouachita boat today. Price is reasonable ($500) and the only downfall is that its basically a 3hr drive away.  But its only paper and petroleum im buring up right?! :lol: Anyways, my concern is that I would like to deck this out if I bought it, my question is with the interior part along the sides, he says its filled with foam. Looking at it in the pic, if I put 1/2" plywood and carpet, it would be right at the top of the sides or over which I dont want because I dont want stuff accidently being kicked into the water. Can these be cut down to accomedate the casting decks? Is it just an illusion in the pic and I actually have enough room to put plywood there?? Of all the other Ouachita's I've seen on here, none had this look on the inside. :?


----------



## kkrueger (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm trying to find one like that for my dad, he likes sitting down in the boat rather than up high on a deck. There is a mod on this site where a guy really went all out fixing up that same model boat. Just do a search for Ouachita a lot will come up but you should get some ideas.


----------



## kkrueger (Apr 2, 2011)

This is the one I was thinking about. He didn't really deck it, but he sure did a great job with it.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10952&hilit=quachita


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 2, 2011)

i have a 15 foot ouachita that i decked out in the front i added 4 feet so it a total of 6 feet ill post pics soon as i can figure out how to


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 2, 2011)

buy it if u can best lake boat u can buy in my opinion heres a picture of mine im curently in the process of repainting it thats why there isnt any seats in it


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

Do either of you have the original capacity plate for your boat? I have the same boat however my plate is long gone and in Alabama I have to have one. If you do could you give me the specs on your so I can order a new one? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 4, 2011)

i cant say i still have mine i dont think unless its up under the casting deck ill check next time im crawling around under there


----------

